# Parker in the movies



## dcence (Feb 24, 2004)

Before he died, Mr. Parker was telling some of us about a movie he was consulting on the fight scene choreography.  I can't remember the name of it but involved a detective/private eye with the last name "Gunn," I think.  I remember seeing the preview in the theater, but never saw the movie released.  Maybe it was a flop and didn't last long.  

I remember Mr. Parker saying what a jerk the main actor was because he wanted to learn all this fancy karate stuff and Mr. Parker wanted him to do everyday stuff that anybody could pull off.

Anybody know anything about this movie?

Derek


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Feb 24, 2004)

The movie was called "Peter Gunn", and I think it never got through the talking phase.  Either that, or it tanked so early and so profoundly that it's generally unheard of.


----------



## Nick Ellerton (Feb 26, 2004)

Watching the pink panther films in which mr parker was in, it was aparent that he must have had a tremendous senc of humor to be doing the type of things he was. But my favourite scene would simply have to be that of when he is introduced for the first time as......oh iv forgotten his characters name, anyway where hs starts taking on all those guys and just mangles that desk!!!! those who i have seen it would no what i am talking about, also in i think curse of the pink panther where he breaks that big rock in that japanese hut thing and walks out of there to see it come crumbeling down behind it  ahhh he is greatly missed.

cheers.


----------



## jeffkyle (Feb 26, 2004)

Nick Ellerton said:
			
		

> Watching the pink panther films in which mr parker was in, it was aparent that he must have had a tremendous senc of humor to be doing the type of things he was. But my favourite scene would simply have to be that of when he is introduced for the first time as......oh iv forgotten his characters name, anyway where hs starts taking on all those guys and just mangles that desk!!!! those who i have seen it would no what i am talking about, also in i think curse of the pink panther where he breaks that big rock in that japanese hut thing and walks out of there to see it come crumbeling down behind it  ahhh he is greatly missed.
> 
> cheers.



I really really need to rent those movies so i can see all of that.  I watched them when i was a kid, but don't remember a thing about them.    I keep meaning to but never do...shame on me!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 26, 2004)

Nick Ellerton said:
			
		

> My favourite Mr. Parker scene in the Pink Panther films would simply have to be,    when he is introduced for the first time as......
> 
> oh oh..... I've forgotten his characters name....., anyway where hs starts taking on all those guys in the office and breaks that desk in half!!!!
> 
> Also, in (i think) the Curse of the POink Panther, where he breaks that big rock outside that Japanese hut then walks out while it is crumbeling down behind him.   ahhh he is greatly missed.   cheers.



Mr. Chong ....... and yes he is missed!

 :asian:


----------



## dcence (Feb 26, 2004)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> The movie was called "Peter Gunn", and I think it never got through the talking phase.  Either that, or it tanked so early and so profoundly that it's generally unheard of.



I do remember seeing the trailer and I remember saying, "Good, this is the movie Mr. Parker was telling us about."  That was the last I heard or saw of it.

Derek


----------



## howardr (Feb 26, 2004)

dcence said:
			
		

> I do remember seeing the trailer and I remember saying, "Good, this is the movie Mr. Parker was telling us about."  That was the last I heard or saw of it.
> 
> Derek



Could this be the one you are talking about?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098085/

http://www.thrillingdetective.com/gunn_p.html


----------



## Nick Ellerton (Feb 27, 2004)

Has anyone seen the new gladiators at all, saddly i do not think it can be purchased in australia so yeah but anyway have any of you guys seen it.

cheers.


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 27, 2004)

Nick Ellerton said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen the new gladiators at all, saddly i do not think it can be purchased in australia so yeah but anyway have any of you guys seen it.
> 
> cheers.


 I hope most Kenpoist in the States have seen it, if not ... they should!  I saw Grosse Pointe Blank a couple of nights ago, for those that did not know, one of the assassins is Benny "the Jet", who is also in The New Gladiators.

 I am sure that the New Gladiators could be ordered from the U.S.  Is shipping and handling just too outrageous for those Down Under to order it (I truely have no idea)?  I highly recommend it for some of the early history, not just in Kenpo, but in the Karate/Tournament circuit of the 60's.  It is way cool, and neat to recognize friends/acquantences now, that were young men back then.

 Oss,
 -Michael


----------



## phlaw (Mar 30, 2004)

I got mine brand new from Ebay for less than $10

I think it was I&I Sports that was selling it.


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 31, 2004)

Well there ya go.  It cannot get much better than that.

 -Michael


----------



## cdhall (Apr 29, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Mr. Chong ....... and yes he is missed!
> 
> :asian:


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0662218/


----------



## satans.barber (Apr 29, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> I hope most Kenpoist in the States have seen it, if not ... they should!  I saw Grosse Pointe Blank a couple of nights ago, for those that did not know, one of the assassins is Benny "the Jet", who is also in The New Gladiators.
> 
> I am sure that the New Gladiators could be ordered from the U.S.  Is shipping and handling just too outrageous for those Down Under to order it (I truely have no idea)?  I highly recommend it for some of the early history, not just in Kenpo, but in the Karate/Tournament circuit of the 60's.  It is way cool, and neat to recognize friends/acquantences now, that were young men back then.
> 
> ...



Benny Urquidez has been in 2 or 3 Jackie Chan films too, Dragons Forever springs to mind, I'm sure IMDB knows the others!

Ian.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 29, 2004)

His movies are very hard to find in order to purchase them! :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi,

Was Mr. Parker in Peter Gunn?

Wasn't Peter Gunn pretty popular or at least the movie theme?  The music was resampled in the video game, "Spy Hunter".

"daaaaa da",
"daaaaa da-da",
"da da da da da da da da da da da da"

Palusut


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 29, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Was Mr. Parker in Peter Gunn?
> 
> ...



Sorry, the auditions were last week. Try us again next year! :uhyeah: Just teasin'


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 29, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Sorry, the auditions were last week. Try us again next year! :uhyeah: Just teasin'




Thanks Simon, I mean RCastillo!!!! :uhyeah:  :btg:  :stoplurk:


----------



## cdhall (May 24, 2004)

Someone is selling the movie "Seven" on ebay right now.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=16044&item=3678674323&rd=1

There is an hour left. I thought I remembered someone asking about it. I hope this helps if only for posterity...


----------



## bushi jon (May 24, 2004)

You guys want to see a realy bad movie with Him in it rent Buckstone county prison. Man was it horrible %-}


----------



## Brian Jones (May 25, 2004)

I wondered when someone would mention Buckstone County Prison.  What a horrible movie! Mr. Parker plays the stereotypical "sadisitic prison guard".  I think the movie also goes by another name, but thankfully I wiped it from my mind.

Brian Jones


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 26, 2004)

The other title was "Seabo", named for the lead character.  SGM Parker's role as "Jimbo", the prison guard was, of course, classic.  If you look closely, you can see Rod Sacharnoski (of Juko-Kai fame[?]) playing another of the bad guards.  I don't remember what his name was supposed to be, but if they followed the pattern of the other characters, his name was probably "Johnbo" or "Clembo".  See the movie for a good laugh, but don't show it to your friends as an example of Kenpo.

Sincerely,
Ranbo  :lol:


----------



## shoyru (May 27, 2004)

:samurai:  does anyone know trever sherman if yes please email me at kenpo71@juno.com thanks


----------

